# mount DVD doesn't terminate

## lopio

Hi,

my problem seems different from another posts cause 

when i try to mount DVD with mount command

mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

or similar the command doesn't terminate and seems there is no DVD access during this infinite phase.

My hd led remains on and it is necessary to reboot machine.

I modified fstab file in every suggested mode and now I use this entry 

dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

The lsmod command reports

floppy                 47036   0  (autoclean)

nvidia               1626688  11

8139too                14152   1

mii                     2160   0  [8139too]

ide-scsi                7600   0

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               13056   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci ehci-hcd]

My kernel is 2.4

Thanks for your help!!!!!!!!!

----------

## northern

I take it that 

```

dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

```

is a mistype ?

And have you tried simply entering `mount /mnt/cdrom` at the command line ?

----------

## lopio

I tried command line but id doesn't return ..

My DVD is LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

thanks

----------

## northern

Has it worked in the past or is this a fresh install ?

Also you shouldnt have to reboot to kill a process, you should be able to get onto another virtual terminal with ctl-alt-F2 for example.

what does the command `dmesg | grep hd` come back with ?

----------

## hybrid

hello,

i think you should first create the /mnt/cdrom dir

# code

mkdir /mnt/cdrom

mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

that's all  :Smile: 

----------

## northern

Hybrid

if your right Im gonna shoot myself ...    :Laughing: 

----------

## lopio

Hi,

as I've said in my early post, my problem is not about missing /mnt/cdrom or bad entry in /etc/fstab.

Probably i don't load some module cause my installation has done using cd-rom.

In Mandrake distro with lsmod i see ide-cdrom.

What is it?

thanks

----------

## hybrid

maybe you've not configured the kernel to support atapi cdroms  :Sad:  i am not sure

----------

## lopio

hi,

1) in make menuconfig i see atapi support activated built-in

2a) my new experiment was to activate (as  aster) my CD-RW

hdc: AOPEN CD-RW CRW2040, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

2b) I mounted OK AOPEN CD-RW with

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/aopen 

2c) it remains impossible to mount DVD now in /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 

lsmod reports:

nls_iso8859-1           2780   1  (autoclean)

floppy                 47036   0  (autoclean)

snd-via82xx            10912   0

snd-ac97-codec         35992   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-mpu401-uart         2752   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            12448   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-pcm-oss            34756   0

snd-pcm                53632   0  [snd-via82xx snd-pcm-oss]

snd-page-alloc          5748   0  [snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mixer-oss          10992   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

ac97                    2848   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-seq-oss            24192   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3264   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                30448   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              12644   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3776   0  [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    28260   0  [snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-pcm-oss snd-pcm snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3364   6  [snd]

nvidia               1626688  11

8139too                14152   1

mii                     2160   0  [8139too]

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               13056   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci ehci-hcd]

----------

## lopio

hi,

I'm trying to solve my bad problem so i need everyone help and every  suggest.

Is there any difference in modules to be loaded for 

hdc: AOPEN CD-RW CRW2040, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

and

hdd: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, (U)DMA

?

Someone can help me to discover how is it possible to install gentoo from DVD (as I've made)  but NOT mounting DVD after that phase?

Thanks

----------

## furkan

post your fstab here with that command

    #pico /etc/fstab

or you to be root and open home rite this /etc/fstab for /root

and post fstab.

----------

## furkan

or nano -w /etc/fstab

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## teknomage1

make sure the dvd is really iso9660 and not udf or anything...

----------

## furkan

rite this in fstab for dvd

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto ro,noauto,auto,user,exec

                                                         0 0

0 0 is continue

after 

   #mkdir /mnt       if this give error continue 

   #mkdir /mnt/cdrom

in desktop touch to Create New there exists CD/DVD-ROM Device touch it after

   #mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

after touch to CD/DVD-ROM Device on your desktop.:)

----------

## furkan

but in your desktop touch with right on CD/DVD-Device after Properties after Device there select /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 (/mnt/cdrom)after touch CD/DVD-ROM Device on your desktop.

----------

## furkan

and put one cd in your dvd-rom

----------

## furkan

are you unfasten your problem!!!

----------

